

Ask HN? When would YC startup school 2015 applications be available? - shayannafisi


======
blb
"Usually at least a few months before the deadline, which is usually in
October for winter batches and March for summer batches."

[http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/](http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/)

